# A Billion Lives!



## Rob Fisher (20/11/15)

Share this my peeps!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## Eequinox (20/11/15)

that is some powerful stuff just there


----------



## Pixstar (20/11/15)

Can't wait for them to finish it...


----------



## Murray Juana (20/11/15)

For those of you that cant see the embedded youtube video is a link.
just remove the spaces.
https: //www. youtube. com/watch?v=zSq9iqal2cA


----------



## Alex (20/11/15)

I'm just bumping this again.


----------



## Neal (20/11/15)

Excellent post Rob, thank you. So it seems the anti vaping view of things is being led by a cunch of bunts. Why am I not surprised.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (20/11/15)

Very very nice find skip. Already shared this with most of the groups im on. Cant wait to see the full version

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (20/11/15)

Full length, professionally done documentary telling the truth! Can't wait... This surely will open the eyes and minds of a few people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

